# [SOLVED] [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello,
well basically what happens is, about 10 minutes into every match (i've tried varying servers) Punkbuster kicks me for a supposed: Disallowed Program or Driver. I have tried completely uninstalling fraps from my system, tried running cod4 without xfire, and closed all extra background programs but nothing has worked so far. I'm not sure what to do, can anyone offer some advice?
~Spencer


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Hey Spencer what Anti virus program do you use?


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

lol what anti-virus program. i dont believe i have one, such as Norton or Mcafee. I have Windows Firewall and that seems to be it.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Bro seriously you need to pull your PC from the internet right now and get some Anti Virus software... there's loads to chose from, even some free stuff, have a look round the other forums for recommendations (I use Norton 360 so can't really advise on any other products, other than "corporate solutions").


Your PC *will* get infected with something nasty - if it indeed isn't already so. As I say, there's a good Malware / AV forum here on TSF to get you started - but if you need any other help etc (or how to get started etc), drop me a PM.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Try a trial version of NOD32 for now, maybe you could convince your parents to buy it. It's a great AV and has worked great for me for over 2 years maybe 3 years.

NOD32 trial - Its the same as the full version excpet that it expires it hueristics scanning after 30 days and becomes useless.

Can you upload screenshots of your task manager under processes? Use the *snipping tool* to do an easy screenshot.

Start menu
type "snipping tool"
highlight what you want to screeshot.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

If you want a great free Antivirus, try Avast or Avira free. I like Avast better though.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Attached is my processes. I...cant find correct DL links for those listed Anti-virus programs, i sent in my email for the NORD 30 day trial but it hasnt emailed me back yet...getting rather annoyed with punkbuster.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Hey Cuz, can't see the whole output there.

if you run *tasklist > c:\tlist.txt* then you can either attach or copy / paste contents of the output file back here.

Cheers


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

when i run tasklist, it disappears and does not come back :O.
Could it be my new video card driver? one came out april 13th for my 8400GS and i installed it...i was wondering if that could be the issue because i started having troubles with punkbuster a lil bit after that.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Cuz, try running it in a command prompt ('cmd'). However if you ran the command above it should already have generated the output file, so check for that.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

tried typing tasklist in CMD but i dont see this other thing you mentioned..when i type it in it says it's unknown (sorry for being noob?)


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*



TyranTheTerror said:


> tried typing tasklist in CMD but i dont see this other thing you mentioned..when i type it in it says it's unknown (sorry for being noob?)


Ok just bought World at War and it kicks me on that too because of punkbuster. Now im sort of angry..


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Have you tried an anti-virus yet?
The most common solution to your problem is to manually update your punkbuster client services. For some reason, either a firewall or or some internet configuration, your punkbuster was not able to update itself in game. Below you'll find a set of directions on how to manually update punkbuster. 

* Go to Evenbalance and click on the SUPPORT link at the top.
* Next, Go to the "General Support Resources" area and click the PB SETUP link.
* Make a folder on your desktop called PB or PB SETUP.
* In the PB SETUP area, click on the Operation System that matches yours and download the file.
* Make sure you download this file to that folder you just created on your desktop.
* Then, extract it to that folder also and make sure all the files are in that folder.
* After you extracted the PB SETUP tool to that folder, run the executable.
* Click on "I Agree" to the terms of use.
* Then, you will see a window open showing like this:


http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d158/Cheatstopper/pbsetup.png

* Click on "Add a Game" and from the drop-down menu, choose the game(s) that you play and add the game(s).
* After you added all your games that you have on your PC, click on the "Check for Updates" button and let it update your PB files for you.
* When it is done, just hit OK and it will have updated all your PB files for all your games.


Now your punkbuster problem should be gone. Just ensure your Firewall is OFF and your router is either bypassed or the port for PB is open to allow for auto-updates.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*



icebelowzero said:


> Have you tried an anti-virus yet?
> The most common solution to your problem is to manually update your punkbuster client services. For some reason, either a firewall or or some internet configuration, your punkbuster was not able to update itself in game. Below you'll find a set of directions on how to manually update punkbuster.
> 
> * Go to Evenbalance and click on the SUPPORT link at the top.
> ...


Did not work. How to i make an open port? Turned off my firewall .


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

With some research, it may be a generalized problem with little to no means of narrowing down the troublemaker. Some did have success updating their drivers and DirectX drivers.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

You could try a clean boot to make sure no background services are interfering.
Open up msconfig. Uncheck 'Load startup items'.
Go to services tab. Hide all Microsoft services. Disable all, apply then restart the PC.
From what little I can see in your screenshot you have a bunch of unnecessary stuff running.
Also, I'm pretty sure MWSOEMON is spyware/adware, you may want to look into that.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*



Tiber Septim said:


> You could try a clean boot to make sure no background services are interfering.
> Open up msconfig. Uncheck 'Load startup items'.
> Go to services tab. Hide all Microsoft services. Disable all, apply then restart the PC.
> From what little I can see in your screenshot you have a bunch of unnecessary stuff running.
> Also, I'm pretty sure MWSOEMON is spyware/adware, you may want to look into that.


Ok well i did a clean boot and that did nothing for me so i re-enabled the stuffs. I tried to uninstall PB but couldnt find how to get it back (tried re-installing CoD:WaW because i no longer own COD4...but it didnt install punkbuster). So can i get a link to download punkbuster for CoD:WaW?

Heres the error i get with PB now:
RESTRICTION: Service Communication Error
FailurenkBstrA.exe


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Hmm, very odd.
One last thing I can think of would be to go:
Start -> Type *services.msc* -> Hit Enter -> Find both PnkBstr*A*.exe and PnkBstr*B*.exe.
Make sure both are set to Automatic.
If set to manual they will not start properly and you will get kicked from the game.

When you ran the manual install of PB did it auto update properly?
Try opening UDP Port 27666 and UDP Ports 24300-24399 in your router. Then run the manual installer but uninstall first. Then run it again and install as per normal.

Download PFPortChecker to make sure the ports are opened for the game/PB.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*



Tiber Septim said:


> Hmm, very odd.
> One last thing I can think of would be to go:
> Start -> Type *services.msc* -> Hit Enter -> Find both PnkBstr*A*.exe and PnkBstr*B*.exe.
> Make sure both are set to Automatic.
> ...


thats the thing...I DIDNT run a manual install of PB because i cant FIND it. Also, i found neither PnkbstrA.exe or B in the services.msc. Because i dont have punkbuster installed 0-0...i need a link to install punk buster because installing CoD: WaW from steam did not install punkbuster with it.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Download and follow installation steps here.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*



Tiber Septim said:


> Download and follow installation steps here.


Didnt work


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

You aren't by chance running the game through Steam at all are you?
If you are, disable the in game overlay. It doesn't get along with punkbuster.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

yes i am because i installed the game from steam. I bought Call of Duty: World at War from steam and installed it from steam. Nope that did not work either. still kicks me because the Restriction is Service Communication Failure with PnkBstrA.exe
I'm not sure your understanding me completely, I literally do not HAVE punk buster installed. I need a link to get it


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

I gave you a link in post #20.

Could you be a bit more specific as to how it didn't work?
Did it not install? Won't download? Installs but won't run?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*



TyranTheTerror said:


> .....I literally do not HAVE punk buster installed. I need a link to get it


RESTRICTION: Service Communication Error. This error appears when PunkBuster fails to start. As you don't have PunkBuster installed, try installing it from Tiber's link.


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080615103213AAB4ZPC


> lots of people getting kick by pb becouse of the PnkBstrB will not start.
> well i got a letter from Punkbuster saying to do this.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

My friend emailed me a link for full PunkBuster and that fixed the service communication error but now im getting the Disallowed program/driver error again


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

?? Was there a problem with the link I posted yesterday?

Anyway, there is definitely a driver or process that PB is conflicting with. Now that PB is working, try doing another clean boot and disabling the Steam in game overlay again.
Some people have reported that simple things such as Logitech macro functions on KB&M can cause PB to cause the same problem as well as programs like Fraps.

If it still fails, do a full virus/adware/spyware scan.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Mmm another clean boot. Well alright 0-o. if i clean boot do i run the game after i clean boot or should i re-boot after the clean boot? Actually that wouldnt make sense never mind. Ok i'll try a clean boot. Do you think Xfire could be causing this? Because i disabled the overlay and it still had the problem, i dont have fraps and im not sure what other programs could be running because i dont think i have AVS.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

To see what programs are running in the background go to RUN and type in msconfig.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

ok i performed a clean boot and its giving me the service communication with PnkBstrA.exe and i checked my system32 folder and PnkBstrA.exe is actually there...i dont know why its kicking me.
Heres what i did after reading your post:
Followed your clean boot instructions, restarted computer,
tried out CoD:WaW and it gave me the kick with that Service Communication error, checked system32 folder for PnkBstrA.exe and it was there...now im posting here again 0-0


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Forgot to mention, you'll need to manually start up the Punkbuster service after doing a clean boot, as that will turn them off, resulting in the Service Communication error.
Start -> Type services.msc -> Hit Enter -> Find both PnkBstrA.exe and PnkBstrB.exe.
Start the service and set them to automatic.

It could be any number of external programs or drivers really. Did you disable the Steam overlay? You make it sound like you disabled the Xfire overlay.
Don't forget that AV scan.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

KK i did the automatic start with PnkBstrA.exe but now im getting kicked for Disallowed program or Driver AGAIN. Yes i did disable the Steam overlay. What AV scan? 0-o"


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

MalwareBytes normally does the trick. Here is the link:

http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html?tag=mncol


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Im scanning with malware bytes right now but i was wondering if its actually going to do anything but tell me stuff is infected? Will it actually help me at all?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

If Malwarebytes finds any infections, post back with the details and we'll take it from there. You might need to start a new thread in the Virus Removal forum. If you've only just installed Malwarebytes and it's the only security program you have, you've been taking a big risk every time you connect to the internet.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Lol it found

about 100 something? I did not count but look how small the scroll bar is XD.
Should i just click Remove Selected?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

You've reduced your screenshot to 640×360, making it too small to read.

With that many infections, I would let the experts take a look. Follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: [COD4] Kick For Disallowed Program or Driver*

Ok i removed all and now it works  i played for like an hour and didnt get kicked.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Now it's working again, you need to install an antivirus and antispyware to prevent any more infections. Malwarebytes will fix some problems, but the free version you're using doesn't offer real-time protection.

See here for some suggestions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Alright you may want to see about an AV software.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

yea im installing AVG right now . Thanks everyone~


----------

